# I have died and gone to Fatty heaven! w/Q view



## bigfish98 (Nov 2, 2011)

OK, I was questionable on the Fatty.  I especially was skeptical as I have been reading some of Pops recent posts about the consequences of eating anything and everything.  So with that in mind, I decided that I would try the fatty, even though it is the exact opposite of eating healthy.  I have to say that I am happy with the results, but it will definitely be an "in moderation" type thing for me and more than likely a "cook for friends and family" and not for my own sole consumption type thing.  With that said, this is my variation of this tasty item. 

Ingredients:

1 lb chub of Jimmy Dean HOT sausage

6 slices of pepper jack cheese (two slices shy of 1/2 lb)

1 pkg of Spicy Pepperoni

4 oz of mushrooms (crimini, shitaki and oyster)

1 Jalapeno

2 cloves of garlic

Bacon

Rolled out the sausage in a ziploc bag, layered the cheese, pepperoni, mushrooms, jalapeno (sauteed the mushrooms and the diced jalapeno first), and then thinly sliced the garlic and spread it on top.  If ya can't tell, I like things with some heat!








All Rolled Up







OK I know this is a crappy pic, but I wanted to get a shot of the spiral of goodness!







Here it is all wrapped up.  I know, I know, I didn't do the normal lattice with the bacon.  My wife was already not very sure I should be making something like this anyway, so I compromised with her and used a technique I learned from a good friend of mine (Nils Hoyum, this technique is from his roasted venison loin recipe on howtocookmeat.com).  You lay out consecutive strips of bacon, lay the roll across the bacon, then wrap each piece, one side at a time, around the roll angling the strips back.  This way you still get a pretty end product, but use less bacon.  Thanks Nils!!!  (By the way, if you have any questions on cooking meat other than smoking, check out howtocookmeat.com!  You'll be glad you did!) 







Another view of the wrap







Here she is all smoked up!  I was worried about the ends of the Fatty, so I folded a strip of bacon and capped each end with the folded bacon.  Didn't want to lose any goodness out of the ends.  Smoked it at 250 degrees in my MES 40 with Cherry Chips.  Ordered my AMNPS last night, but couldn't wait to try this.  I smoked for about 2 hours until it was at an IT of 175 then maxed the MES at 275 to try and get the bacon crisper.  Pulled it at 195 degrees and let her rest.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







OK Here is the finished product.  I have to say, this is soooooo goooooood.  But, I feel so bad about myself!  Such a good burn from the hot sausage, spicy pepperoni, and jalapeno!!!













I hope you all enjoy!!

Bigfish


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 2, 2011)

That looks awesome!  I like the bacon weave/roll it looks cool as well.


----------



## moikel (Nov 2, 2011)

Clever stuff but I see why they call them fatties. My Doctor would hit the roof about that cholesterol stuff all those medico types are fixated with.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 3, 2011)

looks like heaven for sure!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks delicious Fish!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 3, 2011)

My goodness Fish, that is one Awesome looking fattie.

My wife even got up and came over to look at it. She was impressed.

Thanx for the wonderful View.

Mike


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 3, 2011)

ptcruiserguy said:


> My goodness Fish, that is one Awesome looking fattie.
> 
> My wife even got up and came over to look at it. She was impressed.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Tell her thanks for me! 

And thanks to everyone else for the nice words!

Bigfish


----------



## roller (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks great and like the weave...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice fattie you have there.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## alelover (Nov 3, 2011)

You roll a nice fatty Bigfish. Looks delish.


----------



## big sexy (Nov 3, 2011)

That looks really good.  You know you could try making one of these with Turkey sausage and Turkey Bacon to lower some of the fat, if you are worried about that type of stuff.  I haven't tried one like that yet, but I think it may be tasty in it own right.  Maybe an experiment for this weekend!


----------



## smokin-jim (Nov 12, 2011)

I have made several fatties with Turkey sausage. They are very good. You do need to be careful to not over smoke and dry it out. I have even made a pizza fatty with the sausage,bacon and pepperoni all made from turkey. The nice thing about them, is there are so many variations to try.


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2011)

How did I miss this?  That thing looks awesome!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmmm...Turkey Sausage and Pig Bacon...Nice transition Fattie for members working their way to Full-Blown YAWYE!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow it looks juicy and yummy


----------



## chris gardiner (Jan 5, 2012)

oh man where has this FATTY concept been all my life?  Im gonna make one of these next time i fire it up!!!


----------



## ronrude (Jan 5, 2012)

Fish, You have inspired me to try a fatty this weekend.  I attempted a bacon bomb, but it was all meat, no cheese or veggies.  One addition to your fatty I will make is to coat the bacon in brown sugar.  MMMMMM  You just have to be careful not to burn it.  Thanks!


----------



## rangerz20 (Jan 5, 2012)

Gonna make me a Fatty too!


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

I have not made a fatty in quite awhile. I don't dare make 1 ether, as they are so good you cant just eat 1 thin slice. My DR would have a cow as it would undo every thing I have worked at correcting.


----------



## smokin-jim (Jan 7, 2012)

That is an awesome fattie. Great job! I like the bacon without the weave. Look good.


----------



## cactuskid (Jan 12, 2012)

Fish That is a very good looking fatty. I'm going to make a couple this week end. Might try this one.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 12, 2012)

How long did that baby last..lol

Looks great


----------



## skeetermarine (Jan 16, 2012)

That looks delicious.  I like the way you rolled the bacon on it.


----------



## up4smoke (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, that is epic. Great job!


----------



## shartmann (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW that looks delicous!!!


----------

